# Where Can I register My horse?



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok so after 3 years I finally picked out a show name for my mare "Watch That Gypsy Mischief" question is should I register her in some organization? Problems: I dont know her pedigree because she was found in a kill pen, and shes almost 13, also more than likely we're just going to be doing WSCA shows and some state fair shows, do we need to be part of a registry for those? We're in Minnesota if that makes any difference


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

As long as you're not trying to show her in any breed-specific shows, there's no reason to worry about whether or not she's registered.

Besides, since you have no clue exactly what she is, any registry that would accept her would be worse than useless. The only thing you'd get would be a lighter wallet, and a worthless 'registration' paper not recognized by an reputable registry.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

No, you do not need a registered horse to show WSCA.


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks! can i still use the show name at WSCA and state fair shows? probably a stupid question but you never know!


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Yep, you can use whatever name you like.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you want to have her DNA'd to find out if she is a specific breed google it.
It is most likely expensive, and you still would probably not be able to register the horse. There are age limits in some breeds,and with no breeder certificates and the proper filed stallion reports your chance of registry are slim to none.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Just about any local show organzition will accept whatever you enter the horse as that day. They won't even keep track of the name changes unless you have are accumlating points or are in a restricted division (Like a "green" division)

My lesson kids used to come up with new show names at every show, and it made me crazy.

Just enter her under her new name and have fun. Make sure you do have a Coggins in the correct name though.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

If she has enough white, you can get pinto papers for very cheap. No DNA or pedigree required.

(They also have some rules allowing solids, but I'm not familiar with that process.)


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

maura said:


> Just about any local show organzition will accept whatever you enter the horse as that day. They won't even keep track of the name changes unless you have are accumlating points or are in a restricted division (Like a "green" division)
> 
> My lesson kids used to come up with new show names at every show, and it made me crazy.
> 
> Just enter her under her new name and have fun. Make sure you do have a Coggins in the correct name though.


crap another problem i just realized, the coggins lists Gypsy but its spelled totally wrong "Gypsee" (spelling has to be a thing with large animal vets last year it was Gsypie) is there a way i can call them and have the name changed? or am i stuck with it for a whole year!? :shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

In the scheme of things, it's not a big deal. As long as the coggins matches the horse and the name is close enough, it should be okay.

My vet uses an actual picture of the animal now, which I think is nifty.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

flyingchange1991 said:


> thanks! can i still use the show name at WSCA and state fair shows? probably a stupid question but you never know!


The name on your coggins has to match the name you use for WSCA. State Fair classes - are either breed classes (must be registered in that breed and belong to that association) or the games are WSCA and you have to qualify for those.


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

mls said:


> The name on your coggins has to match the name you use for WSCA. State Fair classes - are either breed classes (must be registered in that breed and belong to that association) or the games are WSCA and you have to qualify for those.


NOOO!!!  sorry just being overly dramatic, I don't suppose theres a way to change the name on the coggins is there? Its still spelled wrong!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THis is why I always use barn name and show name (mine are not registered nor eligible) on the coggins. Don;t panic-what is the worst that can happen? YOu have to have a new Coggins. Not a huge deal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yep, see if you can get the name changed or have the vet pull another coggins. I put both barn and show/registered names on mine.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Just call your vet and ask them to change it. No big deal. I had to do this with my horse because they put his racing name on his cog gins but I don't show him under his racing name (its horrid!)


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

frank - I used to do the same thing - put the show name on the Coggins with the barn name in paranthesis. 

To the OP, if your horse has very distinctive markings it's probably not a problem. If it's a plain bay or chestnut, I would call the vet and ask to reissue the Coggins or have a new one drawn.


----------



## flyingchange1991 (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks for all the great advice guys! thats the first and the last time i let them do a vet check day at the barn without me there!!!


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I can completely sympathize with you about the wrong name on the coggins! My horse's APHA registered name is "Designer's Silly Smoke", but I show him as "Designer Smoke". For some reason, the vet listed his name as "Designer Silly" =\


----------

